# [SOLVED] Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode



## Esbjoern (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi guys and girls,
I need some help with setting up my Samsung CLP-325w color laser printer.
After installing the included software the printer runs perfect on the wireless network and I have assigned a fixed IP-address for the printer.
However, after a while I cannot re-connect to the printer from the wireless network. Well actually the printer jumps on and off the network without me changing anything, so sometimes it comes back by itself - but normally I have to turn the power off and back on on the printer.
I released that I can "ping" the printer IP and if I get a response, the printer is "alive", so at least I do not have to print a million test-pages.
I am running Win XP and my Wireless router is a D-Link DIR 655. To avoid firewall issues with the router, I have tried to assign the printer IP to a DMZ-zone, but to no avail. The problem persists independant on weather the printer is in sleep mode or not.

Also, I have been reading that this is a common problem for Samsung CLP-owners. Some never solve the problem with "waking up" the CLP-325w and return their printers. And some never have the problem. And right now any support is highly appreciated.


----------



## Esbjoern (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

View image: DIR655
This image shows that the printer is connected to the router - but as such not accessible as the IP is ... lost?!?!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

Hi Esbjoern and Welcome to TSF,

One thing to know when assigning a static IP address without the proper configuration in the router/network, it will still renew itself when the lease period runs out.

If you have a Router with DHCP, it is set to X amount of time which a client can hold that IP Adress. This time depends on the manufacturer but is usually between 24-48 (can be changed aswell).

So say that Router 1 gives Computer 1 the IP-adress: 192.168.1.21.
Your PC will then hold this IP adress until the lease time runs out.
When the lease runs out, it will ask the DHCP server (In this case the router) for the IP address to be renewed. If all goes well it will renew the IP adress to the same address it recently had.

If it's still getting the same IP adress after the power off/power on, you should be all good configuration wise. It would then be the printer that is unable to renew an IP adress without a reboot. Unfortunately this is nothing we can help you with. You might want to try contacting Samsung and see if there are any firmware updates to solve this issue. The issue is with the printer.


----------



## Esbjoern (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

Thank you for the welcome and thank you for the answer.
Samsung support did not guide me in any useful direction, and I agree with your conclusion; that the problem is with the printer.
The solution to MY problem is to return the printer to Samsung and buy a HP CP1025nw in stead. Hereby done.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

Hehe too bad though, they should have a fix for this issue as it's quite a normal thing.
But yea you could set the lease time in the router to a longer time so that It wont happen as often.


----------



## Esbjoern (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

I tried reserving a fixed IP for the Samsungs MAC address like this:

View image: DHCP

Thought that would keep it locked to 192.168.0.120, but it did not solve the issue. The lease time is 1440 minutes and the printer is anyway only staying connected in 5-10 minutes before it drops out.

I will let you know if the new HP will do a better job... Or if it is me who is causing the problem....


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

If you could please attach the image directly to the post via the Advanced posting view that would be great.

If the leasetime is set to 1440 minutes it shouldn't be the issue. If you could print a network configuration/settings report and confirm that the leasetime given is actually 1440 minutes into the future?

If you still want to look over that printer that is.


----------



## Esbjoern (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

I didn't notice the possibility to attach images directly in the "advanced posting" - will do next time.
Right now I am just happy to say that I got the HP cp1025nw, and after 15 minutes unpacking and installing EVERYTHING works perfectly. Thumbs up for HP and their - apparently - superior HW/software engineers. 
And thanks for the replies in this thread.
/ Esbjorn


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CLP-325w loses connection in wireless mode*

No worries, glad you're up and running again, i've had good experience with my old HP local printer aswell so, let's hope you have the same experience with yours!

Don't forget to mark your thread as closed!


----------

